# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم التطبيقات والثيمــات والالعــاب منتدي الانواع الاخري  برنامج المسنجر لسوني اريكسون

## salihmob

*برنامج المسنجر لسوني اريكسون  
البرنامج امتداده jar اي يعمل على الاجهزة التي تدعم الجافا*

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
شكرا على البرنامج الجميل

----------

